# AVON rep



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

is anyone here a rep for avon cosmetics? i've tried to order or find a rep in my area (jebel ali, the gardens), and it's been a bit of a nightmare.

alternatively, i could drive to their shop, but i'm used to ordering through a rep. at least, this is what we do back home...

any info much appreciated.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd also love to order some Avon!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

2 options -

????? - ???????? ?????? ????, ?????? ????? ???????? ????? ??? ?? ??????

0r order online from back home and ship it through shop and ship.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

oops, don;t know what happened there!!

Go to AvonCompany.com and then the link to AvonUAE


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

wandabug said:


> 2 options -
> 
> ????? - ???????? ?????? ????, ?????? ????? ???????? ????? ??? ?? ??????
> 
> 0r order online from back home and ship it through shop and ship.




nah, i'm working on it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> 2 options -
> 
> ????? - ???????? ?????? ????, ?????? ????? ???????? ????? ??? ?? ??????
> 
> 0r order online from back home and ship it through shop and ship.


FIXED or USA or Romania?


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont mind buying from the store, but I clicked on the link and cant find out where it is!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ hit 'EN' for English.


----------

